# New challenge



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok, nobody laugh! :x :wink: 
Monday, I'm going to pick up a 9wk old Presa pup to train for her breeder, who is a member of our Schutzhund club. The main goal for this pup is general obedience and drive building with Iron dog competition in mind. I'll be keeping her at my house till ????
I saw the pup two weeks ago and she's a little prey monster. Ok, ok! She's a Presa. Maybe not exactly a prey monster, but more drive then most I've seen in the breed. 
Looks like lots of....errr....fun? :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Her's the breeder's web site and pics of the pups.
http://www.realpresa.com/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Ok, nobody laugh! :x :wink:
> Monday, I'm going to pick up a 9wk old Presa pup to train for her breeder, who is a member of our Schutzhund club. The main goal for this pup is general obedience and drive building with Iron dog competition in mind. I'll be keeping her at my house till ????
> I saw the pup two weeks ago and she's a little prey monster. Ok, ok! She's a Presa. Maybe not exactly a prey monster, but more drive then most I've seen in the breed.
> Looks like lots of....errr....fun? :lol: :lol: :wink:
> ...


This is so cool! So you'll have her for a few months, at least, right?

Have you done Iron Dog training before? This is exciting, to have a new breed, new sport, new puppy (with a new brain ready for that puppy light-bulb!)....... the whole thing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes Connie, at least a few months. ALL my puppy training is motivational ONLY. It's gonna be fun to see what trips this littl gal's trigger. 
I've never trained for Iron Dog in itself, but it's pretty basic. For example. Last spring, three of our club dogs and their handlers went to a Iron Dog competition at Purina Farms. It was put on by the American Bulldog club. We took two Pits and One GSD. None of our dog teams had even seen Iron Dog competition before but they took 1st, 2nd, 3rd in EVERY event they entered except for weight pulling. Only one of our Pits had ever had a pulling harness on. All three dogs earned their GDT and IDT3 titles.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Yes Connie, at least a few months. ALL my puppy training is motivational ONLY. It's gonna be fun to see what trips this littl gal's trigger.
> I've never trained for Iron Dog in itself, but it's pretty basic. For example. Last spring, three of our club dogs and their handlers went to a Iron Dog competition at Purina Farms. It was put on by the American Bulldog club. We took two Pits and One GSD. None of our dog teams had even seen Iron Dog competition before but they took 1st, 2nd, 3rd in EVERY event they entered except for weight pulling. Only one of our Pits had ever had a pulling harness on. All three dogs earned their GDT and IDT3 titles.


HA! Ride into town with three ringers and ride out with all the trophies!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, why can I not laugh when you are going to train for the iron dog????? 

That would be some really soft iron, I have seen the contest, and I really feel the Bully people need to step it up a bit. 

Kinda cool you get a puppy, are you sure you are gonna want to give it back? Jeff Sehon in Texas got a brevet on his dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, I agree 100% with your Irond Dog assesment and the Bully people. It's a relatively new sport, and after they saw our dogs preform, we spent well into the eveniing answering questions, and showing them different training ideas/methods. Hopefully, I will be able to get the best out of this little gal. I just have to keep the apples and oranges separated in my head after training high drive dogs.  :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would be doing the rag on a string at about 6 weeks to try and build some prey drive in there. Heck, 5 weeks if I thought they would follow it! LOL


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, why can I not laugh when you are going to train for the iron dog?????
> 
> That would be some really soft iron, I have seen the contest, and I really feel the Bully people need to step it up a bit.
> 
> Kinda cool you get a puppy, are you sure you are gonna want to give it back? Jeff Sehon in Texas got a brevet on his dog.


Sorry to jump in. Jeff, what's a brevet? I have been wondering since I saw it under Achilles' sire's titles on his SV papers. It said Brevetta 2 (the dog is out of an Italian kennel).

Thanks!!!!

And Bob, good luck! I'm jealous. All I get to do right now is iron the kinks out of an adult shelter dog. No puppy breath...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Brevet is French Ring Entry Level test... probably means you gotta watch your legs LOL.

I did bitework with a Presa.... the handler was trying to work the dog in prey... I didn't see any prey in that dog, but perhaps it's just a deep decieving bark and was prey afterall? But that dog was super defensive to my eye, but bit very hard! I would not cross paths with that dog LOL.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Bob,

That's cool that you're going to work with a "non mainstream" breed. There is a guy here (in Louisiana) that is a die hard GSD man, he ended up getting a Boerbel to work in SchH. Last time I saw the dog, it was maybe 16mos old and somewhere around 150lbs...big a$$ dog!

A couple of years from now, I'm thinking about getting a Beauceron...just for kicks!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, one of the reasons I selected (helped) this particular puppy is a really strong drive for a rag on a string. Not only chases it, but actively pulls like a little demon while she's killing (shaking) it. Many of the breed are almost all defence though. I took a few bites from one of the breeder's dogs and could hardly slip the sleeve. I'm just glad that monster wasn't a shaker  
Mike R, I think the Beauceron is a great looking "non mainstream", but I've heard finding a good one is a LOT of work. Tons of nerve issues. 
That Boerbel sound huge. The parents of this Presa pup are 120 and 90 lbs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I worked Jeff Sehons dog once, and he was interesting for sure. I will see if I can get him to this board. Nice guy.

Mike S, Now in case you were ever wondering why I always bag on guys that say they work in 100% prey. You can be as silly and loose and quick as you want, the dog ultimately decides what drive he is in. 

Mike R, I would start the search for the good beuceron now!!! It will probably take you that long to find one. However, I have seen a really nice one way back when I was around 19. That was a scary MFer for sure. I am too stupid to be afraid of a dog, but this one made me jittery. I was getting a rush out of working him. Not something that happens when I work a dog.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Brevet is French Ring Entry Level test... probably means you gotta watch your legs LOL.
> .


OMG that explains a lot. I was beginning to wonder why most of my pants ended up chewed when Achilles was a puppy :wink: .

Seriously thanks for teh info. I've been wondering that for about a year now...

Any news on teh dog, Bob?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I picked her up today. She is absolutely crazy for a rag on a string. WILL NOT let go once she has it. Even her breeder said she is supprised by how intense this pup is. Very dominant in her litter, but was a propper little lady when introduced to my three. Thunder (2 yr old GSD) thought she was neat. Polly (13yr old Border terrier) looked like :roll: "He brought another one home". Pete (JRT) is totally discusted about the whole thing, but reluctantly did the obligatory butt sniff, told the puppy where her place was and strutted away. 
Because the pup's mother has extream dog aggression, and this pup was pretty nasty with the other littermates, I'll supervise this daily ritual to be sure she knows I'M the one who decides who does the complaining. 
My three can be controlled with a simple glance from me. This little sweetheart  is going to be a blast!
If the rain holds out, pics tomorrow!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Those big mean dogs scare the crap out of me.  Ill stick to my simple herders.

Seriously,good luck Bob.You may need it. :lol:

Greg


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

She seemd to settle down in the kennel right away so I started taking her for short walks in the field today. At 9wks old, they still don't want to be alone so I take advantage of that. If she gets more then 10ft away, I call her name and walk in the other direction. She comes running in and gets a treat. Pavlov's bell in action. 
Once a pup hits 12-14 wks, they get more adventuresome. That's when I'll take he out with my three dogs. No calling her, and giving her a chance to refuse, but when I whistle for the other three, she'll respond with them. That imprints my whistle in her. I've never had this fail, and I've never had a dog, that I raised, that didn't come in at a dead run. No force, no stress, just simple imprinting. 
No! I'm not letting her play with the other dogs. Just enough exposuer to learn canine etiquete! :wink: 
I LOVE this age! So much can be accomplished, and down the line, so much less corrections needed. 
Thunder is 2yrs +, he's had almost no corrections in his training. That's both SAR and Schutzhund. Course as well as she's doing, I can't quite see the wheels turning as fast as in a GSD...or terrier, for that matter. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Can someone tell me what iron dog is?? Is there some similair in Holland were you can compare with?


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

I just caugth something. Is the name of this breeder's kennel in English "Big Head"? She must have a real sense of humor! Or does it have some higher meaning in Spanish (sort of like my dog's kennel's translation as "We Were High," which is a German phrase meaning best of the best)?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacia, from the site:



> The History of Cabeza Grande
> 
> Cabeza [ca-BAY-sa] Grande [GRAHN-day] is translated into 'Great Head' in Spanish. When we started our kennel in 1991 we thought long and hard about what we wanted to be known for. We wanted the name of our kennel to reflect the one most important thing we personally thought made a great dog. That's a hard thing to come up with, then put into simple words to use as a name. We thought, health, temperament and type, but what does this mean? A good looking dog with a great head on its shoulders! So first and foremost, while we do want to produce beautiful dogs with strong temperaments and sound health, we thought that a dog with a 'great head' on its shoulders was the most important aspect.



I didn't know "grande" also meant "great," but according to the dictionary, it can!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Stacia Porter said:


> I just caugth something. Is the name of this breeder's kennel in English "Big Head"? She must have a real sense of humor! Or does it have some higher meaning in Spanish (sort of like my dog's kennel's translation as "We Were High," which is a German phrase meaning best of the best)?


"Big Head" like "my dogs have big heads" instead of "I myself have a big head (ego)", I think.  Canary Dogs have big heads, molosser/pit breeds are generally considered more impressive with big heads, all the better to chomp you with.   

The official language of the Canary Islands is Spanish. The breeder's just being a Spanish version of "Von XXXXXX" you see with all the German breeders. :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Stacia, from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SURE, make me look bad. :lol: :lol: I still maintain that your average bully/molosser fan will look at that name and say "hey, big heads!" But I'm glad the breeder has a more thoughtful take on it...much better than the "Gladiator" and "Nutcruncher" and "Freakish Aggression Kennels" crap you see in magazine advertisements.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Stacia, from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so it *is* idiomatic. Just made me smile for a second there. Believe me, when I tell peope my dog's registered SV name translates to Harras We Were High, I get some raised eyebrows....and of course some not so nice doggie people will add "Yeah, they have to be high to breed German showlines" :evil: . Not nice...


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> OH SURE, make me look bad. :lol: :lol: I still maintain that your average bully/molosser fan will look at that name and say "hey, big heads!" But I'm glad the breeder has a more thoughtful take on it...much better than the "Gladiator" and "Nutcruncher" and "Freakish Aggression Kennels" crap you see in magazine advertisements.


Nutcruncher? Now if I ever get a wild hair up my butt and decide to start breeding, I just might consider THAT kennel name :twisted: . 

Seriously, I have never seen ads for these type of dogs. Do they really give them such whacky names? I thought DH was a bit over the top giving our dog Achilles as a call name...


----------

